# My experience with greenbeehives.com



## mthammer11 (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi All,

Just wanted to report that I ordered some woodenware from greenbeehives.com and received the order in two days - lightning fast. I ordered on Monday night, got the order confirmation the next day and then the package on Wednesday. I'd order from them again in a minute. :thumbsup:

Matt


----------



## Bens-Bees (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm on the other side of TN from you, but I usually get Walter T. Kelley orders about that fast... dunno if you would get them that fast as well or not. 

I haven't tried greenbeehives.com yet but I'll keep them in mind.


----------



## mthammer11 (Jun 3, 2010)

Good to know. Thanks!

Matt


----------



## southeastflorida (May 23, 2010)

Very quick, and emailed once to clarify an order. (good service)


----------



## Snookie (Dec 13, 2013)

mthammer11 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just wanted to report that I ordered some woodenware from greenbeehives.com and received the order in two days - lightning fast. I ordered on Monday night, got the order confirmation the next day and then the package on Wednesday. I'd order from them again in a minute. :thumbsup:
> 
> Matt


Ditto

Same fast service even during Christmas Season and spoke to the owner on the phone, he answered himself:}

to discuss a special delivery situation and it got taken care of!

I like dat me.

Satisfied customer here...


----------



## The Evil Chip (May 19, 2012)

mthammer11 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just wanted to report that I ordered some woodenware from greenbeehives.com and received the order in two days - lightning fast. I ordered on Monday night, got the order confirmation the next day and then the package on Wednesday. I'd order from them again in a minute. :thumbsup:
> 
> Matt


They also sell a very good oil trap for small hive beetles. I bought some more when they had a sale around Christmas.


----------

